# 2006er Element 10, nicht für Deutschland ?



## muddy jack (15. Oktober 2005)

AAARGH! Ich glaubs nicht. Da ist man gerade auf der Suche nach einem schönen Tourenhobel, da sieht man sich auf der Rocky Seite die neuen 2006er an, und da sehe ich den Traum meinen Herzens und meines Bankkontos: Das Element 10. Perfekt, mehr brauche ich nicht: Hayes Sole, Deore Parts, Marzocchi Gran Fondo, schön lackiert in rot oder weiß. Ich natürlich gleich auf bikeaction.de, und krich ne Krise. Da isses nich! Scheint so, als würden die es nicht improtieren. Ich krieg Krämpfe, Leute. Ich will dieses Bike! Gibts erfahrungsmäßig Tips, wie man so ein in D nicht offiziell erhältliches Schätzchen doch bekommt (Special Order oder so?) ? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Tim Simmons (15. Oktober 2005)

kannste doch auch im ausland ordern 
frag mal bei www.mountainbikes.net ,vllt können die dir das importieren...die haben sehr gute connections!

mfg timtable


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (15. Oktober 2005)

..oder du fragst mal beim Österreichischen oder Schweizer Importeur nach!? Die haben andere orders als in Deutschland..


----------



## Sawa (16. Oktober 2005)

Maile mal diesen Händler an, denke das er dir Auskunft geben kann.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-R...706990166QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sitzt im bayrischen zwischen Memmingen und Füssen und ist Rocky mäßig sehr gut sortiert


----------



## mosi (18. Oktober 2005)

Also das Element-10 wird genauso wie das Vertex-10 nicht nach Deutschland,Österreich,Schweiz Importiert.
In Österreich ist es aber möglich wenn man das Bike unbedingt haben will JETZT
zu Bestellen dann nimmte es der Importeur in seine Vororder auf und Du bekommst es im Frühjahr von deinem Händler geliefert.


----------



## muddy jack (19. Oktober 2005)

Oh, danke, das ist gut. Vielleicht krieg ichs ja da. Dämliche Politik von den Importeuren !!! Wollen die das Edel Image von RM nicht zerstören, indem sie ein "Billig" Element anbieten ? Die könnten mehr Rockys verkaufen denn je, wenn sie die günstigen Modelle anbieten würden. Das Image von RM sollte man der Originalfirma schon noch selbst überlassen ! Danke für die Antworten, ich kontakte mal morgen den Ösi Importeur !


----------



## mosi (19. Oktober 2005)

Sag bescheid wies ausgegangen ist


----------



## Deiwl (20. Oktober 2005)

Passt gerade so gut zum Thema:
Könnte mir mal jemand verraten, ob diese Preise so wirklich stimmen???
Wahnsinn 
Bitte um schnelle Antwort, da die Aktion begrenzt ist.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## bikemammut (21. Oktober 2005)

was würde denn ein Element 10 schätzungsweise kosten (in USA)?


----------

